
Ask HN: What is the stack you are phasing out in your company / team? - holydude
Many companies&#x2F;teams have the task to rewrite their old software in something new. What is being slowly phased out in your company. Do you miss the stack ? What are you replacing it with ?
======
baystep
Moving away from Java w/Spring to Golang. Java and especially Spring with it's
dependencies just didn't operate fast enough on simple requests as part of a
Restful JSON API. Spring was too bloated with dependencies for tech we weren't
using and didn't plan on it. As well as setting up VPS servers to run the
resulting JAR is kind of a pain as well. So Golang & Rust is going to be the
new stack it looks like. Comes with the added benefit of 0 dependency and
byte-code compilation so if we decide to sell we aren't packaging _too_ much
of the IP with it.

------
sidcool
J2EE with Struts.

